# CPE Rule Help



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone compete in CPE? The rulebook is here: http://www.k9cpe.com/forms/2011rb.pdf

My question is if I qualify for Veteran or if I need to run at Enthusiast. Page 5 states about Jump Height Categories:



> JUMP HEIGHT CATEGORIES – *Effective February 1, 2007*
> *Veterans *– the dog must run in the regular level classes at 4” lower than its P-card height.
> *A veteran dog is one of the following:*
> 
> ...


However, page 10 states of the Early Veterans Exceptions list:


> *EARLY VETERAN EXCEPTIONS*
> Any listed breed, 3 years or older, on the day of the trial, can be run as a veteran. See Veterans for other veteran details.
> 
> *Effective February 1, 2007* – no additional breeds will be added to the exceptions list *as Enthusiast will be in effect for dogs who are to be shown at 4” lower than their regular jump height.* Any dog may show as a veteran at 6 years or older.


If I am reading this correctly, (assuming your dog is over 24" post 15 months old) you can choose to compete at *either* Veterans or Enthusiasts. If you choose Veterans- then you are competing for normal titling, while Enthusiasts have their own titling structure.

Given this, I want to be in Veterans so we are competing at the normal titling structure (while still jumping at the reduced height). Can anyone confirm that I am reading this right?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I've sent an email to the trial secretary for clarification on this.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Got an email reply- I read the rules correctly. We can enter as Veteran. Unfortunately- Saturday events are entirely full, so I can only register for the 5 runs on Sunday.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

trials fill up fast As soon as you see opening dates on trials, get your entry in THAT day..Alot times my sister will even overnite entries because it's hard to get into most trials now adays


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Just got back from the post office where I overnighted (Indy to Indy, no less) the premium in. The setback was that I had to wait for my CPE registration to go through- which it did yesterday.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhh...they 'used' to let you enter as long as you got your reg by the time the trial rolled around, but I don't think they do that anymore


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

No- they still let you. Well- assuming the trial doesn't sell out. Wow- man... imagine that! A _dog agility_ trial selling out!? What in the world have I gotten myself into... I thought about just driving it over to the lady's house, but that seemed a bit low class. :nono:

(Would have saved me *$13!* dollars though! Same city! Geesh!)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhh your learning the "game",,,as for dropping off entries at sec's house,,check your premium, some say NO hand deliveries,,they don't want a carload of people showing up at their house dropping off entries


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Woohoo! I'm officially registered for Level 1 Standard (2 rounds), Wildcard, Snooker, and Jumpers on July 17th. Sooooooo pumped!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Woohoo! I'm officially registered for Level 1 Standard (2 rounds), Wildcard, Snooker, and Jumpers on July 17th. Sooooooo pumped!!


Bet in the long run this works out for the best. 10 runs in one day is more than I've ever done. Sometimes if there are 2 or 3 rings going at the same time this also means planning and being at the right place can be a big challenge. And when I'm starting out with a new dog I have enough challenges and don't need the added stess of being in 2 rings at the same time!

Good luck!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks MRL! Actually, CPE limits you to a max of 5 runs total for a singular day. The 10 runs would have been 5 sat, and 5 sun.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Thanks MRL! Actually, CPE limits you to a max of 5 runs total for a singular day. The 10 runs would have been 5 sat, and 5 sun.


Guess that makes more sense, you can tell I haven't done CPE yet 

Try to make sure someone can tape your runs! So fun to watch later and so strange to see things you didn't at the trial, even though you were right there! :wild:


----------

